# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αντριλίκια!

## blackmailer

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Μπαίνω κατ' ευθείαν στο θέμα και σας θυμίζω τα 3 αγόρια μου 


Είπα λοιπόν να τα βάλω όλα μαζί σε μια ζευγαρώστρα ,να αφήσω και τους γονείς στην ησυχία τους και να είναι και αυτά όλοι οι νεολαίοι μαζί. Τι το ήθελα; 
τα 2 γκρι είναι σε μόνιμη διαμάχη και μετά απο λίγο μπαίνει και το άσπρο με το μέρος του ΡΑΜΠΟ (μαύρα μάγουλα) και κυνηγάνε μαζί τον άλλο. Το αποτέλεσμα; πούπουλα παντού χάμω και στο τέλος η παρέα (άσπρο-μαύρα μάγουλα) κοιμάται στο κλαδάκι και ο άλλος στον πάτο. Μόλις το παρατήρησα αυτό έβαλα το χώρισμα και τα άφησα καμια δεκαριά μέρες λέω να τους περάσει, να συνηθίσουν ο ένας τον άλλο. Σήμερα λέω να τους βγάλω το χώρισμα δοκιμαστικά, να βάλω και μπανιερίτσα να κάνουν μπάνιο να κουλάρουν και εκεί που γυρόφερναν τη μπανιέρα ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα ραμφίσματα! Λέω κακό σημάδι...Μέχρι να κάνουν και τα 3 μπάνιο είχαν ήδη αρχίσει να κυνηγιούνται τα γκρι και έφαγαν πάλι χώρισμα!! υπάρχει καμιά λύση ή μόνο άλλο κλουβί; κάπου είχα δεί να λέει κάποιος για σχοινί για να εκτονώνονται αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος το είπε ούτε τι σχοινί να πάρω και πως να το βάλω...

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω κατι κούκλοι. E μα τόση τεστοστερόνη.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ για να εκτονώνονται και να παίζουν τους βάζω σπάγκο, τον "χαλάω" λίγο και τους το κρεμάω με δεματικό καλωδίων στα κάγκελα κοντά στις πατήθρες. Αναλόγως την προσωπικότητα του κάθε μικρού, άλλα παίζουν περισσότερο και άλλα λιγότερο! Πάντως εμένα μου έλυσε μακροπρόθεσμα το πρόβλημα που είχα με τη θυληκιά που έβγαζε τα φτερά του αρσενικού καθώς απορροφούσε όλη της την ενέργεια αυτό το παιχνίδι. Βέβαια στην περίπτωσή σου δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσει καθώς είναι και τα τρία αρσενικά και πιθανόν τσακώνονται για το ποιος θα είναι ο κυρίαρχος υποθέτω.  ::

----------


## Pidgey

Νεκτάριε ίσως ήταν μία λύση να έβαζες 2 μπανιερίτσες (αφού τα δύο τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους) ή ακόμα καλύτερα 3 ώστε να μη τσακώνονται για το ποιος θα πρωτομπεί. Αντίστοιχα δύο ή τρεις ταϊστρες κ.ο.κ.

Δες αυτό το θέμα που λες για το σχοινί: *Λύση για το στρες των καναρινιών*

----------


## jk21

ποσες ταιστρες εχεις; βαλε τουλαχιστον 3 και οχι κοντα μεταξυ τους 

Μαλωνουν το βραδυ για το που θα κουρνιασουν;

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν είναι θέμα μπανιέρας...και χωρίς μπανιέρα πάλι τα ίδια!!! ταίστρες έχω 2, λες να τους βάλω 3; θα είναι καλύτερα; δεν τσακώνονται μόνο για τη θέση του ύπνου μιας και διάταξη των πατήθρων είναι μελετημένη έτσι ώστε να είναι 2 πατήθρες ψηλά και μάλιστα στο ίδιο ύψος αλλά αντιδιαμετρικά στο κλουβί....απλά λέω ότι αν δεν έχουν το χώρισμα μαλώνουν όλη μέρα και στο τέλος βλέπω πούπουλα παντού και τον ένα να κοιμάται χάμω!

----------


## jk21

βαλε επιπλεον ταιστρα και να ειναι μακρια απο τις αλλες ,οπως και μια πατηθρα (αυτη προσωρινα για παρατηρηση ) παραπανω

----------


## blackmailer

Δημήτρη, με την ταίστρα οκ θα το κάνω. με τις πατήθρες πως; έχει 4 μέσα το κλουβί, από αριστερά προς δεξιά η διάταξη έχει ως εξής: πάνω- χαμηλά - παραδίπλα χαμηλά  -πάνω ξανά στο ίδιο ύψος με την πρώτη. πως να τις βάλω και πόσες να είναι συνολικά; Φυσικά οι αλλαγές θα γίνουν αύριο μιας και τώρα έχουν ήδη κουρνιάσει και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλήσω!
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μπήκαν ή θα μπουν στον κόπο να απαντήσουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νεκτάριε, η διεκδικητικότητα είναι πρόβλημα που δεν λύνεται εύκολα πιστεύω. Εφόσον δεις ότι και με 3εις ταίστρες τσακώνονται εγώ θα πρότεινα να τα χωρίσεις, είτε στην μέση είτε σε κάποιο άλλο κλουβάκι. Μπορείς δε αν θες, να πάρεις από μία ντάμα στον καθένα, ή να ανταλλάξεις κάποιο με ένα θηλυκό για να τα κάνεις ζευγαράκια και να τα πάνε καλά. Βέβαια αν δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις ζευγαράκια, τα δύο που τα πάνε καλά στην ζευγαρώστρα και το άλλο που είναι ο αδύναμος κρίκος σε ένα κλουβάκι μόνος του ή ταίρι μόνο για εκείνον. Το βράδυ πάντως το λογικό είναι να κοιμούνται όλα μαζί, ακόμη και αν είναι αιώνιοι εχθροί. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε πολλά άλλα ζώα στο ζωικό βασίλειο, π.χ τα χάμστερ -ενώ είναι μοναχικά και δύο χάμστερ αντίθετου φύλλου μπορούν να σκοτωθούν, αλλά το βράδυ κοιμούνται μαζί σαν μπαλίτσες χνουδωτές- !!

----------


## blackmailer

Σκεψου λοιπον οτι τα δικα μου ουτε το βράδυ κοιμούνται μαζί. Γιατι ρε γμτ? Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι σε τετοια θεματα τα παραδεισακια ηταν πολυ ηρεμα κ πολυ κοινωνικα! Εδω στα πετ σοπ εχουν καμια δεκαρια μεσα σε μια ζευγαρωστρα κ δεν μαλωνουν! Θα δοκιμασουμε σημερα τις ταιστρες και βλεπουμε. Δημητρη στειλε μου για την εξτρα πατηθρα τι εννοουσες χτες σε παρακαλω!

----------


## jk21

Με τοσες πατηθρες εισαι οκ .Νομιζα ειχες λιγοτερες

----------


## blackmailer

> Με τοσες πατηθρες εισαι οκ .Νομιζα ειχες λιγοτερες


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Αντε να δουμε με τις ταιστρες τι θα γινει σημερα αν και δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει κατι αφου εχουμε μαχες σε ανυποπτες στιγμες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λειπει ο Μιλτος για να υπερασπιστει τον αδερφο του....μας βλεπω να ερχομαστε μια βολτα!!! :Fighting0030:

----------


## blackmailer

Tα νέα μας λοιπόν μετά το πέρας της ημέρας...βάλαμε 3η ταίστρα και μια κούνια και ένα τσαμπί κερχί που πήραμε και όλη μέρα ήταν απασχολημένα και χαρούμενα, χωρίς τσακωμούς και ιστορίες. Τώρα το βραδάκι που νύχτωνε σιγά σιγά έπεσαν κάτι τσιμπιές αλλά τελικά κατέληξαν όλα μαζί σε μια πατήθρα για τον ύπνο σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτα. το κακό ποιο είναι; τώρα που έγραφα το ποστ άκουσα θόρυβο και είδα και τα 3 διασκορπισμένα στο κλουβί. πέρασαν μερικά λεπτά και τελικά κατέληξαν οι 2 σε μια πατήθρα και ο άλλος στην απέναντι. άντε να δούμε πως θα παέι το βράδυ τελικά....

----------


## blackmailer

τώρα μετά το πέρας των αγώνων (Εθνική και Ολυμπιακός) έριξα μια κλεφτή ματιά στο μπαλκόνι και είδα τον "κυνηγημένο" να έχει κουρνιάσει στην κούνια και τα άλλα 2 παρεούλα!!! εύχομαι αύριο που θα είναι η δεύτερη μέρα χωρίς χώρισμα να μην έχουμε εντάσεις και να λήξει κάπου εδώ το θέμα!

----------


## blackmailer

Δυστυχώς τα νέα μας δεν είναι καλά. Ενώ σήμερα μέχρι το μεσημέρι ήμασταν κομπλέ με 1-2 αερομαχίες που έληξαν άμεσα, τώρα που επέστρεψα σπίτι βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι και είδα τον καθένα σε άλλη πατήθρα, λέω άστους μα θα έβγαλαν άλλο σύστημα! Δεν περνάνε δέκα λεπτά και ακούω φασαρία και μάχες! βγαίνω έξω και βλέπω τους 2 γκρι να κυνηγιούνται και να στριμώχνονται στον πάτο του κλουβιού ρίχνοντας τσιμπιές!! έβαλα αμέσως το χώρισμα και τώρα ψάχνουμε κλουβί από αύριο για να μείνουν χωριστά! ή αλλιώς θα μείνουν με το χώρισμα΄...κρίμα ρε γμτ! γιατί τα κάνουν αυτά; τα ζεμπράκια υποτίθεται είναι πολυ κοινωνικά και ζούν σε μεγάλα σμήνη ....να πείς ότι ήταν πολλά στριμωγμένα; 3 είναι σε μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα!!! Έλεος!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν θα διαφωνισω κ.Νεκταριε για την κοινωνικοτητα τους αλλα ειναι τρια αρσενικα σε περιορισμενο χωρο  και προσπαθουν να δημιουργισουν ιεραρχια , η κοινωνικοτητα τους με αλλα αρσενικα ειναι σε μεγαλα κλουβια, και οχι σε ζευγαρωστες!!! :Happy0159: 
Ελπιζω πως θα μαθουν αλλα ελπιζω και ευχομαι να μην παθει καποιο κατι κακο απο τους τσακωμους...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασικά νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει και ο χαρακτήρας του κάθε πουλιού! Για παράδειγμα και εμένα είναι 2 σε μια 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα και είναι και ζευγάρι μάλιστα, αλλά λόγω του ότι η μικρή όταν κάτι της αρέσει πολύ, το διεκδικεί! συχνά καταλήγει σε κάποιο τσακωμό. 
Συνήθως βρίσκω τι είναι αυτό για το οποίο τσακώνονται και όλο και κάτι κάνω και σταματούν, ας πούμε την πρώτη φορά που τους έβαλα αυγοτροφή, έγινε χαμός και κατέληξε να διεκδικεί ακόμα και την άδεια αυγοθήκη, οπότε τους άλλαξα σκεύος και το έβαλα σε ένα όμοιο με το καθημερινό που έχει τους σπόρους, όπου και έχουν συνηθίσει να τρώνε μαζί. Από τότε δεν ξανατσακώθηκαν για αυτό. 
Ίσως αν τα παρατηρούσες για λίγο να έβλεπες τι είναι αυτό που προκαλεί αρχικά τον καυγά και να το άλλαζες, ή μπορείς ίσως να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις θέση στο κλουβί. Και εμένα μια μέρα από την ώρα που ξύπνησαν τον κυνηγούσε η τσούπρα, στο τέλος τα έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι και έκατσαν και καθαρίζονταν μετά, χωρίς άλλους καυγάδες για την υπόλοιπη μέρα.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι πως μπορεί να είναι κοινωνικά και να ζουν σε σμήνη αλλά όταν περιορίζονται σε ένα χώρο και μάλιστα τρία αρσενικά, νομίζω είναι χρονοβόρο να δημιουργηθεί η σωστή δυναμική μεταξύ τους και να συμβιώνουν αρμονικά.

----------


## blackmailer

Κων/να αυτό προσπαθώ να λύσω βάζοντας 3 ταίστρες και κούνια και τσαμπί κεχρί. Λες να δοκιμάσω αύριο να τους βάλω 2 τσαμπιά; και την αυγοτροφή να την βάζω σε 2 ταίστρες κανονικές και όχι 2 αυγοθήκες; με έχουν στεναχωρήσει αρκετά μπορώ να πω! αύριο σκέφτομαι να πάρω και κάνα μέτρο σκοινί να τους το βάλω σε 1-2 σημεία με τις άκρες εκτεθημένες να δω αν εκτονώνονται εκεί...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις στεναχωρηθεί, και εγώ στεναχωριέμαι όταν καμιά φορά τσακώνονται. Προσπάθησε αυτό με την αυγοτροφή στις κανονικές ταΐστρες γιατί αν τους αρέσει πολύ μπορεί και να μαλώνουν για αυτό (όπως και τα δικά μου τότε). 
Επίσης, από μια μικρή αναζήτηση που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο, πολλοί αναφέρουν πως μπορούν να μένουν και ζεμπράκια ιδίου φύλου στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα είναι και πάλι σε ζεύγη. Δηλαδή 2-4-6, αντίστοιχα. Εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις 3, τα δύο έχουν γίνει φιλαράκια και το τρίτο μένει στην απ'έξω και το κυνηγούν γιατί μόνο του δεν μπορεί να επιβληθεί. Ίσως λοιπόν η λύση είναι να το βάλεις όντως σε 1 άλλο κλουβάκι μόνο του μέχρι να του πάρεις κάποια παρεούλα ή μέχρι να γεννήσει ξανά το ζευγάρι σου και να του βάλεις ένα νέο αρσενικό (μιας και θηλυκό δεν μπορεί να μπει γιατί θα είναι αδερφάκια).

Βάλε και το σκοινί, αν είδες το βίντεο που έχω στο θέμα για τα μικρά μου αλλά και τις διάφορες εικόνες που έχω θα δεις πως το έχω βάλει περίπου και πόσο ασχολούνται με αυτό. Εμένα πραγματικά με έσωσε, παρατηρούσα τη μικρή που πήγαινε να του φάει φτερό και σταματούσε και τελικά πήγαινε στο σκοινί. Απλώς πρόσεξε όταν ξεφτίζει να το ανανεώνεις για να μην καταπιούν κανένα κομματάκι  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Λοιπόν σήμερα ξαναδοκιμάζω για τελευταία φορά να βγάλω το χώρισμα και το κλουβί είναι όπως βλέπετε παρακάτω



Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει κάτι για να πετύχουμε καλύτερα την αποφυγή τσακωμών; Όλες οι προτάσεις δεκτές...αλλιώς πάμε σε άλλο κλουβί τον ένα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αρχικα συγχαρητηρια για την καθαριοτητα και για την περιποιηση!!Τελικα το κλουβι μου φαινεται καλο για τρια παραδεισακια,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει,αν και μου εχουν πει που ρωτησα για το προβλημα σου οτι "μαλλον καποιο απο αυτα ειναι τσαμπουκας και δημιουργει αρχικα αυτος την φασαρια και μετα τους παιρνει οολους η μπαλα!!"
Φυσικα αυτη ειναι μια γνωμη,τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει!!!! :Happy: 
Θα μπορουσες το κεχρι να το χωριζεις στα δυο...
Στις δυο ποτιστρες που εχεις φτανουν να πιουν απο την πατηθρα τους??

----------


## blackmailer

καλέ ναι...εννοείται φτάνουν να πιουν νερό...το είχα ελέγξει στην αρχή όταν επέλεξα να τις τοποθετήσω εκεί τις ποτίστρες και τώρα κάνα μήνα είναι εκεί...αυτό με το κεχρί το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ...αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τους έχω μόνιμα στο κλουβί τσαμπί. Βάζω μια φορα στις 10 μέρες κάπου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να τα χωρίσεις. Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζήσουν αρμονικά. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι σε μία ζευγαρώστρα,τα πουλιά γίνονται κατακτητικά, ειδικά τα αρσενικά.

----------


## blackmailer

> Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να τα χωρίσεις. Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζήσουν αρμονικά. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι σε μία ζευγαρώστρα,τα πουλιά γίνονται κατακτητικά, ειδικά τα αρσενικά.


Εάν δεν πετύχει και η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη εσωτερικά τότε θα τα χωρίσω αναγκαστικά εάν δεν μου πει κάποιος κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα για να μείνουν όλα μαζί....

----------


## blackmailer

Μετα τις τελευταίες παρατηρήσεις μου κατέληξα οτι πλεον ολη μερα ειναι ησυχα και μαλωνουν στο κουρνιασμα...περιμενω μια τελικη προταση απο τον Δημητρη σαν εμπειροτερο ολων μας για να καταληξω..

----------


## Steliosan

Μαλωνουν για την σουιτα του κλουβιου μην ανησυχεις ολα καλα καποια στιγμη θα δεις οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν τσακωμοι τα κυριαρχα θα κανουν τη δουλεια απο μονα τους.

----------


## blackmailer

> Μαλωνουν για την σουιτα του κλουβιου μην ανησυχεις ολα καλα καποια στιγμη θα δεις οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν τσακωμοι τα κυριαρχα θα κανουν τη δουλεια απο μονα τους.


Στελιο ξερεις τι φοβαμαι? Μην τραυματιστει καποιο ρε συ γιατι βλεπω οτι πιανει το ενα το αλλο με τα ραμφη και παρολο που νυχτωνει δεν σταματανε παρα μετα απο ωρα...

----------


## Steliosan

Toτε Νεκταριε δεν το βλεπω να γλυτωνεις το χωρισμα.

----------


## blackmailer

> Toτε Νεκταριε δεν το βλεπω να γλυτωνεις το χωρισμα.


ναι...δεν είναι "επίπληξη" ας πουμε του τύπου "κάτσε στ΄ αυγά σου" είναι συνεχής η ένταση. μόλις πάει να ηρεμήσει ο ένας ορμάει ο άλλος...Δεν το γλιτώνω το άλλο κλουβί νομίζω κι εγώ!! σκέψου ότι έβαλα και σκοινάκι για να το ξεφτύσουν και να απασχολούνται και όλο το απόγευμα ασχολούνταν με αυτό μόνο ο άσπρος που δεν μπλέκει στους καυγάδες!! χαχαχα

----------


## blackmailer

και επανέρχομαι μετά λίγο καιρό για να πώ ότι τα πουλάκια (3 αρσενικά) έχουν χωριστεί εδώ και καιρό και έχω αφήσει τα 2 αδερφάκια μαζί και το 3ο σε άλλο κλουβάκι μόνο του. Το θέμα είναι ότι παρατήρησα σήμερα το πρωί να λείπουν κάποια φτεράκια απο το ένα εκ των 2 που είναι μαζί πλέον και γενικά να είναι σαν να λέμε "αναμαλλιασμένο"...δεν τα έχω πετύχει να τσακώνονται απλά που και που κυνηγιούνται σαν αγόρια που είναι για να δουν ποιος κυριαρχεί υποθέτω στο κλουβί. επίσης το βράδυ κοιμούνται παρεούλα στην ίδια πατήθρα!! λέτε να χρειαστώ κι άλλο κλουβάκι?? έλεος....υποτίθεται τα ζεμπράκια είναι φιλήσυχα!!! και σε τόσα πετ σοπ που έχουν καμιά δεκαριά στην 60αρα τη ζευγαρώστρα πως και δεν είναι όλα μαδημένα???τι γίνεται ? μήπως αν τους ρίξω 1-2 κοπελιές μέσα να ασχοληθούν και με τπτ άλλο εκτός απο τους καυγάδες και τα μπράτσα????    :Fighting0092:   :Anim 55:

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Νεκτ'αριε μου φαίνεται πως θα γεμίσετε το μπαλκόνι  με κλουβιά!!!
Θεωρώ αν βάλετε θηλυκά θα τσακώνονται όλοι μαζί...θαγίνει ένας μαύρος χαμός !!! Τί να πώ... μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος!!!
Μέσα σε μία ζευγαρώστρα έχετε τα δύο αδέλφια και σε μία τρίτη έχετε το άλλο μόνο του ??

----------


## blackmailer

σε μισή ζευγαρώστρα έχω τα 2 και το άλλο μόνο του σε μονό κλουβάκι...δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ειλικρινά!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου προτείνω...Πέρα από τις πολλαπλές πατήθρες και ταΐστρες για να μην υπάρχουν καυγάδες για αυτό και το σπάγκο για να απασχολούνται, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια άλλη λύση. Αφού είναι και τα δύο που τα πήγαιναν καλά μεταξύ τους, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί άρχισαν να μαλώνουν!

----------


## blackmailer

ένα ενδεχόμενο ίσως είναι και το γεγονός ότι έχασε απότομα φτερά λόγω πτερόρροιας μιας και είναι γενημένο κάπου 10 Ιούνη...δεν τα βλέπω να τσακώνονται εδώ και 2 μέρες που τα παρατηρώ!! οπότε δεν έχουμε μάλλον τέτοιο θέμα τελικά...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και εμένα η Κίκα χάνει φτέρωμα ... αλλά δεν νομίζω να την μαδάει ο Μίλτος!!!καθαρίστε τέλειως το κλουβάκι τώρα από τα φτερά και πι'αστε τα να δείτε αν έχουν ματώσει στο σώμα λόγω βίαιου ξεπουπουλιάσματος!!!Αν δεν βρείτε κάτι .... και δείτε ότι το κλουβί παραμένει καθαρό..τότε μάλλον έτυχε!!!Μήπως ξύνονται για κάποιο λόγω και δεν περιποιήθικαν μετά το πτέρωμα τους???Μήπως ξεκινάει η πτερορία τους??Αυτό που είπατε για τα θηλυκά ... λέω να πάρετε ένα θηλυκό να το βάλετε στον αρσενικό που αγοράσατε και μετά όταν γεννήσουν προς την άνοιξη να κρατήσετε κάποιο θηλυκό και να το βάλετε σε ένα από  δύο μικρά σας...για το άλλο μικρό αν είναι και όλα πάνε καλά θα σας δώσω καμιά κοράκλα του Μίλτου!!!! :wink: 
Στο ένα μισό έχετε τα δυό τους στο αλλο μισό έχετε τον εργένη??

----------


## blackmailer

στο ένα μισό είναι τα αδέρφια, στο άλλο μισό οι γονείς και σε άλλο κλουβάκι ο εργένης. Τώρα έβγαλα το χώρισμα απο το πρωί και έχω όλη την οικογένεια μαζί να περιφέρονται στη ζευγαρώστρα να δώ μπας και λόγω στενοκοπιάς ξεσπούσαν στα φτερά τους!!! έχουμε μπλέξει με τα πτηνά μας...χαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χμ... φοβάμαι , που συνήθως αυτό γίνετε με τα καναρίνια μου, αν βάλω δύο αρσενικά παιδάκια με τους γονείς τους τότε αυτά κάνουν κάτι σαν "καμάκι" στην μαμά τους, που πλέον για αυτά αποτελεί ένα θηλυκό που μπορεί να δώσει τους απογόνους τους και γίνετε ένας χαμός στο κλουβί ο μπαμπάς να τσακώνετε με τα μικρά πρίν ακόμα καλά καλά ξέρουν να κελαιδάνε!!!Φοβάμαι πως ο αρσενικός θα αντιδράσει στα πλέον ώριμα και φιλόδοξα αρσενικά ,που αν κρίνω από τον Μίλτο η τεστοστερόνι χτυπάει καμπανάκι...!!! Τολμηρή κίνηση πάντως ... ελπίζω να μήν γίνει κάτι  παρόμοιο.... :wink:

----------


## blackmailer

θα δείξει Μάριε, προς το παρόν τους βλέπω οκ!! καμιά φορά ο μπαμπάς ρίχνει καμιά φωνή και στρώνουν όλα αλλά οκ...είδομεν...

----------


## blackmailer

σκόρδα και ξανά σκόρδα...μετά απο 3 μέρες που τους άνοιξα το χώρισμα και είναι οι 2 γονείς μαζί με τα 2 παιδιά τους στη ζευγαρώστρα όλα καλά...ούτε καν ακούγεται το παραμικρό! βέβαια και πριν δεν άκουγα αλλά το καημένο το ένα είναι ψιλομαδημένο! μάλλον λόγω πτερόρροιας ...είναι στους 4 μήνες απο τη γέννηση του συνεπώς λογικό να περνάει τώρα την πρώτη του ε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως αρχίζουν να την πρώτη τος πτερόρροια στους 6 με 7 μήνες, αλλά πολλές φορές μπορεί να αρχίσουν λίγο νωρίτερα, ειδικά αν παρατηρήσεις πως αρχίζουν να φαίνονται τα χρώματα των ενήλικων πουλιών!!  :Happy:

----------

